# New Chevy Cruze gets an unexpected reveal from China



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

Man, that is one ugly Kia!


----------



## MiamiMichael (Mar 12, 2014)

I so dislike those "big-mouth" grills.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The only thing that still has me remotely interested is what new engines and transmissions will be offered.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's nice . You can look them up at GM inside news spaced out.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

MiamiMichael said:


> I so dislike those "big-mouth" grills.



Yeah, all the car companies are seemingly doing this now or something close to it. I personally hate this "big-mouth" grill look too! Every time I see them on a car I think of a Manta Ray's mouth opening (certainly true for the 2014 Corolla) or a Megamouth Shark, hahaha!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

New spy video of the 2016 cruze on TFLC's youtube channel.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6MCSuX6okk


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

brian v said:


> That's nice . You can look them up at GM inside news spaced out.


Most of the info so far about the engine/trans has been rumors. I am most interested in information on the possible 7 speed dual clutch automatic.


----------



## Leprechaun93 (Apr 7, 2014)

Reminds me of the current toyota corolla. I'll be going to the NY International auto show this year, i'll have to keep an eye out for it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Yeah, all the car companies are seemingly doing this now or something close to it. I personally hate this "big-mouth" grill look too! Every time I see them on a car I think of a Manta Ray's mouth opening (certainly true for the 2014 Corolla) or a Megamouth Shark, hahaha!


Have you seen the new Hyundai Genesis? It's hideous! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 3OH3RSCruze (Jan 13, 2013)

It almost looks like the ford Taurus front end


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Have you seen the new Hyundai Genesis? It's hideous!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I have. Although I like the overall sporty look of the genesis, the front end is definitely hideous! I really hope Chevy doesn't start following this trend on their cars! I'm not sure who thought this was a good idea.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

The only thing that sounds worth it to me is that 7 speed they're working on......but damm, thats ugly


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

If this is truly coming to North America, it probably signals a widespread discontinuation of the familiar Chevy 2-tier grill for well... whatever _this _is. Looks cheap as all get out, SO much black plastic. Excuse me while I go hug my 1st gen.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

No thanks...I'll pass on this lol. Yuck!


Just Cruzin'


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Kruise (Sep 28, 2011)

The new cruze screws up one of my favorite parts-the headlights. The current gen headlights have cadillac-esque sharp angles that give the cruze an agressive look. This cruze in the photos looks so boring it makes me sleepy.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Anyone else notice these cars appear to have auto folding mirrors?


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

Very generic and cheap looking although the power mirrors would be nice. I don't get the open mouth grill trend for most new cars. Does it reduce drag or have some functional advantage? I almost always like the styling of first generation cars versus later generations. My first generation Pontiac Vibe looks much better than second, to me. I plan to keep my CTD and Vibe as long as possible.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

WHAT IS THAT? why does the catfish have chevy bow tie on it... I love the cruze and i hope the engine and tranny make up for it but this looks like they stole a few ideas from the ford... I am not a fan of the new redesign outside, the old way look meaner


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

spacedout said:


> Most of the info so far about the engine/trans has been rumors. I am most interested in information on the possible 7 speed dual clutch automatic.


Not sure why Chevy is going this route. They have touted the upcoming 8 speed automatics and the Corvette is getting the 8 speed. With all the issues Ford is having with theirs I would prefer GM stay away from the dual clutch


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

They definitely screwed this redesign up, if this is what we are getting too, just like they screwed up the facelift on the 2014 Camaro.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Have you ever seen a catfish with it's mouth wide open? I think I just saw another...yuck!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Just saw the next Ford Focus - this and the look of new Cruze are pretty close. Not liking this. Even the Focus interior is starting to copy the Cruze!! Ford shows new Focus sedan


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

izzone2000 said:


> Man, that is one ugly Kia!


Yeah, but the kids love the Kia's. Nothing you can do about the generation gap.


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Ugly as sin, why do people always ruin a good thing.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Getting it right: the Ford Escort Concept*



blk88verde said:


> Just saw the next Ford Focus - this and the look of new Cruze are pretty close. Not liking this.


Yes and the new Focus is no looker either, especially the misshapen face-lifted 2015 Focus sedan. Ford does know how to get it right, but it seems we'll never see some of their best stuff in North America.

For example, pictured below is the almost production-ready 2013 Ford Escort concept designed, I believe, primarily in Australia. This lovely automobile is approximately the same size as the original Cruze. Gorgeous at any angle, yet conservative enough to be timeless: every line a masterstroke.


Click photo to enlarge​


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> Just saw the next Ford Focus - this and the look of new Cruze are pretty close. Not liking this. Even the Focus interior is starting to copy the Cruze!! Ford shows new Focus sedan


I don't see the similarity, the Focus will have that Aston Martin type grill which is smaller than the gaping maw. The Focus interior really needed this update, the dash was just a mess


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

blk88verde said:


> Just saw the next Ford Focus - this and the look of new Cruze are pretty close. Not liking this. Even the Focus interior is starting to copy the Cruze!! Ford shows new Focus sedan





steve333 said:


> I don't see the similarity, the Focus will have that Aston Martin type grill which is smaller than the gaping maw. The Focus interior really needed this update, the dash was just a mess


_*Steve333,*_

Perhaps what *blk88verde* meant was what the two cars have in common is they're both undeniably butt ugly. Also, I totally agree with you about the Focus dashboard update: sorely needed as its' predecessor was one convoluted and confusing Frankensteinian mess. One wonders how it ever escaped the laboratory of projects gone bad.

Peace.


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

Eugene_C said:


> Yeah, but the kids love the Kia's. Nothing you can do about the generation gap.


I'm fine with a few truly over-the-top goofy looking cars like the Nissan Juke and Kia Soul running around, I just don't like to see that kind of goofiness taking over the sedan market.


----------



## TURBO D (Mar 23, 2014)

What a terrible idea, you cant sell cars if it is just about mpg, where is the power and looks....... without them you might as well be selling a geo... bad bad bad


----------



## TURBO D (Mar 23, 2014)

Eugene_C said:


> Yeah, but the kids love the Kia's. Nothing you can do about the generation gap.


Not true at all , im 20 years old and I dont like kias


----------



## ChevyWesley (Apr 11, 2014)

The car in this pic looks hideous.. As it reads in the article several companies like ford and kia are going to this look. I wonder what the reason is behind this? unless its for airflow there is no real reason to do it. Not to mention that I'm sure it's not getting good reviews in other parts of the world for its looks either.


----------



## CarlosDanger (Apr 10, 2014)

This is so disappointing, especially with the concept designs that show Cruzes to look just like mini Impalas. I really liked the idea of making a good looking hatchback and then a SS coupe version as well, which would broaden the already large market for the Cruze


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

ChevyWesley said:


> The car in this pic looks hideous.. As it reads in the article several companies like ford and kia are going to this look. I wonder what the reason is behind this? unless its for airflow there is no real reason to do it. Not to mention that I'm sure it's not getting good reviews in other parts of the world for its looks either.


Don't forget the fact that despite being a younger design, the Focus sales are falling lately vs. Cruze sales which are booming. Why would GM copy a design that's not selling as well as their own current model?

Someone mentioned before that before we judge too much, let's wait and see if the North American Cruze is this same look. It's quite possible that it won't be exactly the same. Similar, maybe, but not necessarily the exact same.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Man, I was waiting for the refresh to upgrade to diesel but I guess my next car wont be a cruze, they took every line that made the cruze unique and made it into a Foryotonda. I loved the Cruzens mature adult look. The unique headlights now look like everything else in the class, very underwhelming.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

It is not on the market yet so this is all speculation at this point in time . There are a few other ideas brought forth by GM that would make you think again and hope that GM markets those concepts , but as every salesman will so exclaim we sell whatever POS they send us to sell !


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

We should find out for sure on April 17th or so at the Auto Show


----------



## CarlosDanger (Apr 10, 2014)

It is those other concept designs that make this possibility so disappointing. With concepts that are so much better than even the current Cruze, it will be even worse if this horrible design winds up being the finished product


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Leftlane News says this is the new Cruze?

NY Preview: 2015 Chevrolet Cruze | New and Used Car Reviews, Research & Automotive-Industry News & LeftLaneNews


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

That's it. Sad, isn't it?
No engine upgrades either.


----------



## magicstudio (Aug 13, 2012)

How about this one?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jfiRaPK-t0


----------



## CalvinKlein (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

CalvinKlein said:


> View attachment 74121
> View attachment 74129
> View attachment 74137


Something is just "off" with the slope of the nose and the crease in the center of the bumper at the bottom of the grille.


----------



## turbocruiser (Sep 10, 2011)

Yuck!!


----------

